# Plus size women's camo???



## Rednekgrl (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a curvy girl and can never find the right size or fit in women's camo. I either have to buy men's camo which just doesn't fit right. The men's camo is too long waisted, made for flat butts not curves, and doesn't have the room a curvy girl needs in the hip and butt area. Plus I like the cutesy hot pink details etc found on the smaller women's sizes but I can't fit into. Does any other ladies out there have this problem too???


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Rednekgrl said:


> I'm a curvy girl and can never find the right size or fit in women's camo. I either have to buy men's camo which just doesn't fit right. The men's camo is too long waisted, made for flat butts not curves, and doesn't have the room a curvy girl needs in the hip and butt area. Plus I like the cutesy hot pink details etc found on the smaller women's sizes but I can't fit into. Does any other ladies out there have this problem too???


Good luck. So far, they seem to be only making women's camo in Barbie doll sizes. 
The women's are too short for me, the men's don't account for hips.. so I still find the best fit with men's bibs.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I too am to large for the women's clothes found on the racks of Cabelas. So frustrating to finally find an XL and to not be able to zip up the pants. I have been wearing men's bibs that are way too long for me, but keep me warm during long sits. I ordered a Ladies 2XL jacket from Cabelas and was happy to have it fit. Wow sleeves that I didn't have to roll up! I am a size 14-16 and only 5'2" so I have always had a hard time finding hunting clothes that fit. Good luck on your search!


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope this helps my wife is small but i seen all kinds of sizes when i bought hers she loves them also the logo and zippers are hot pink
Top - http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...2O-Waterproof-Insulated-Parka&i=727984&r=view
pants - http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...orm-TecH2O-Waterproof-Insulated-Pant&i=727985


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

Try gander mountain guide series. The label says ladies but the sizes compared to men's but with shorter inseams. They fit pretty good with no plumbers butt lol. I was even able to buy a size down which was nice.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

PANDEMIC said:


> Hope this helps my wife is small but i seen all kinds of sizes when i bought hers she loves them also the logo and zippers are hot pink
> Top - http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...2O-Waterproof-Insulated-Parka&i=727984&r=view
> pants - http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...orm-TecH2O-Waterproof-Insulated-Pant&i=727985


Why do they assume we all want to wear pink in the woods?


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

MN_Chick said:


> Why do they assume we all want to wear pink in the woods?


I am so sick of all the pink! Just make some durable, quiet camo that have a LONG inseam!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

lilpooh31 said:


> I am so sick of all the pink! Just make some durable, quiet camo that have a LONG inseam!


Ha ha, long inseam that accounts for some hips. Don't want it to be "pretty". I want it to be comfortable and warm. 

It's still the attitude of "Yes, we know you hunt, and that's adorable!!!" Granted- a lot of women (and younger girls, especially) do like the pink. So great, make it available. But for pete's sake, make some regular stuff.


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

you must not have read the original post.


Rednekgrl said:


> I'm a curvy girl and can never find the right size or fit in women's camo. I either have to buy men's camo which just doesn't fit right. The men's camo is too long waisted, made for flat butts not curves, and doesn't have the room a curvy girl needs in the hip and butt area. Plus I like the cutesy hot pink details etc found on the smaller women's sizes but I can't fit into. Does any other ladies out there have this problem too???


 She said she liked the pink logos and the camo is normal with a pink logo and zipper string. Did you even look at the links i posted?


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

The camo looks just like mine minus the pink logo and zipper


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

PANDEMIC said:


> you must not have read the original post.
> 
> 
> She said she liked the pink logos and the camo is normal with a pink logo and zipper string. Did you even look at the links i posted?


Yes, we read it. And we read where she asked if other women had similar problems. 

I did click one of the links-- and it came up with all sorts of cutesy things- camo nighties and such. Yeah, that was awesome. 
She likes pink- great. So did any of those links account for curvy figures? If I recall correctly, she-safari is built for slender women. 

Yes, your comment was noted. No, it did not end the conversation.


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

MN_Chick said:


> Yes, we read it. And we read where she asked if other women had similar problems.
> 
> I did click one of the links-- and it came up with all sorts of cutesy things- camo nighties and such. Yeah, that was awesome.
> She likes pink- great. So did any of those links account for curvy figures? If I recall correctly, she-safari is built for slender women.
> ...


There is no camo nighties in the links i gave and there is no "she-safari" in the links. I'm ****ing lost the camo is called "Guide Series Women's Storm TecH2O Waterproof Insulated Pants" and "Guide Series Women's Storm TecH2O Waterproof Insulated Parka" please show me where there is camo nighties and if you cant fit in a 2XL buy a gym membership not camo clothes


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Mybad- it was the other guy's links that brought up the nighties. 

However-- the thread is for PLUS SIZE women's clothing. Do you think your gym membership comment is really appropriate here? If you can't avoid being a jerk, please stick with the general forum. Thanks.


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

you attacked me first. i was trying to help


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok let's keep it on topic about plus size womens cloths. 

Now more jabs


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

To the OP, I feel your pain. There are times when our cute, curvy figures (LOL!) don't work to our advantage! In my own case, I was blessed (ha!) with shoulders that would do a linebacker proud. Add a D cup to that, and women's camo tops are beyond snug. Game Guard has a women's line that I've had fairly good luck with, at least where their shirts are concerned. Unfortunately, hitting the gym, as suggested by someone, hasn't helped me. Short of a breast reduction, my curves are staying.


----------



## vaughne (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry I know this is an older thread but if you're still
Looking, walls 10x clothing is going to be putting a women's line out (named 10x not the walls that is currently being carried at cabelas) I saw it at ATA and have been in contact with their corporate- available this fall at cabelas online and sheplers. I have large shoulders, large chest and hips. So a lot of the xl- xxl that are slim cut just don't do it. These
Were perfect! Sadly it still has pink accents for those of us that aren't big on pink but as long as it fits great I'll take it. Kryptek is also coming out with a line this fall as well and it doesn't look like it has pink!


----------

